# unexplainable things on camers?



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Flip over to check on the boys and jacob is wheeling and jeremiah goes under the liner I watch this. About a minute later (still see jeremiah moving under liner, know he is under there) his wheel starts going and a ghost like shape appears that vaguely resembles the last hedgie I lost and it just keeps wheeling. Hmmmmm. Kinda creepy. Anyone else ever seen anything that couldn't really be explained on their cameras?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

And yes I know its a strange question that makes me sound like a crazy person, but really I'm not lol. Is it possibly my eyes were playing tricks on me being tired and dry since I hadn't taken out my contacts and it is late? Sure. Is it also possible my litlle man has stuck around in the after life or come back to say hello? Maybe. One may never know and this isn't to get into a who believes what, but just curios of odd things seen on hedgie cameras? Could be like I experienced or something else odd happeneing in the cage/room/to you hedgie or something just completely bizarre that you caught your hedgie doing.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've seen the wheel look like its spinning on it's own but it's always Sandra under the liner. She will be under there and smush under the wheel causing it to take off. It wouldn't describe the other things though.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

He was on the oppoisite side of the cage, but maybe you're right maybe it was him pushing up on the fleece which hit the wheel and made it spin and the shape I think was the shadow of the rock I have under the wheel to hold the paper towel down. So logically can it be explained probably? Sure lol, but its also kinda nice to think my recently passed little man did just wanna say hi and in their own little way I think they do kinda watch over us and pop in from time to time.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I need to get out one of my sd cards so I can start recording it so I have proof and don't just sound like a crazy man lol.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgie ghost are the coolest!  What kind of wheel was it running on?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

one of the wheels i just got from you a couple months ago or so which is what made it even stranger its a new wheel, new cage (built a couple new c&c ones), and even a new house (just moved about a month ago) and he still found his way back to us or maybe it was one of your hedgies you sent with the wheel larry or your wheels are just THAT good that even hedgies in the afterlife wanna use them


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shawnwk1 said:


> or your wheels are just THAT good that even hedgies in the afterlife wanna use them


 :lol: Love that! :mrgreen: A new market but how will they pay! :lol:  I know that was corny! :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

larry that would be some expensive shipping right there :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shawnwk1 said:


> larry that would be some expensive shipping right there :lol:


Not if I get an angel to do my posting, then it'll be Halo mail 1st class!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

perfect


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe  ...happens to me all the time. I've had large northern breed sled dogs all my adult life. I recently posted this photo on FB and one of my friends comments that my dog is getting away in the rear of the orb. Indeed there appears to be a dog walking away...but I never had any of them with me. This particular naughty sled dog visits me often hahaha.


----------

